

Feedwords: Set Your Phasers to "Handy" - Build your own RSS feeds from dev blogs by keyword - mattdennewitz
http://feedwords.net/

======
mattdennewitz
hey all - last night, i saw a post about mememixr and the comments regarding
filtering. in response, i put together a django application lets you build rss
feeds with keywords out of aggregated articles from some of the big
development blogs/data sources.

for example, i can say "give me articles with 'python', 'django', 'php', and
'mootools' in the title or [rss] content from reddit, news.yc, and fyynd but
not digg-programming, techcrunch, or mixx.

you also get a snappy url, like:
<http://mattdennewitz.feedwords.net/feeds/python-feed/>

there isnt really a design (kind of an anti-design, really) but everything's
operational, save for a delete button or two. its probably best still called
"alpha", but the critical functionality is there and its totally usable.
please also feel free to suggest more feeds to aggregate.

~~~
nreece
Nice, but how is it different from subscribing to a Google Blogsearch feed:

[http://blogsearch.google.com/blogsearch?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&#...](http://blogsearch.google.com/blogsearch?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&scoring=d&q=php+%28smarty+OR+cakephp+OR+symphony+OR+zend%29)

[http://blogsearch.google.com/blogsearch_feeds?hl=en&scor...](http://blogsearch.google.com/blogsearch_feeds?hl=en&scoring=d&q=php+)(smarty+OR+cakephp+OR+symphony+OR+zend)&ie=utf-8&num=10&output=rss

~~~
mattdennewitz
my first inclination is to say "better signal:noise ratio" but time will tell
:)

